# KAOHSIUNG | Highwealth - Min Sheng Zhen Ai | 121m | 398ft | 33 fl | U/C



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Highwealth - Min Sheng Zhen Ai | 121.4m | 398ft | 33 fl | U/C*

興富發 民生臻愛

















































Building Name: *Highwealth - Min Sheng Zhen Ai*

Native Name: *興富發 民生臻愛*

Street Address: *Minsheng Zhongshan Rd. Intersection, Kaohsiung City*

City: *Kaohsiung* 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง

Country: *Taiwan* 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


Developer: *Highwealth Construction Co., Ltd.*

Coordinates (with decimal fraction): *22°37'34.8"N 120°18'07.9"E ( *22.626333, 120.302194 )

Heights--

antenna:
spire:
roof:
top floor:
architectural: *121.4m*

Current Building Status : *U/C*

Construction Dates--

started: *2020*
finished:


Above ground floors: *33* 
Basement floors: * 6*

Structure Type(s): *highrise*
Building Use(s): *residential / parking garage*




















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Highwealth - Min Sheng Zhen Ai | 121.4m | 398ft | 33 fl | U/C*

興富發 民生臻愛 

2020.12.12









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Highwealth - Min Sheng Zhen Ai | 121.4m | 398ft | 33 fl | U/C*

興富發 民生臻愛 

2021.01.29


















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Highwealth - Min Sheng Zhen Ai | 121.4m | 398ft | 33 fl | U/C*

興富發 民生臻愛 

2021.03.05









Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Highwealth - Min Sheng Zhen Ai | 121.4m | 398ft | 33 fl | U/C*

興富發 民生臻愛 

2021.03.13









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Highwealth - Min Sheng Zhen Ai | 121.4m | 398ft | 33 fl | U/C*

興富發 民生臻愛 

2021.05.15


















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------

